# Neighbours



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone have nosy neighbours? I have such a nosy neighbour next door to me she spends all day watching me come in and out of my house she is like the Aunt Bessie's advert only she hasn't purchased the ginormous binoculars yet!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hehehehehehe this made me giggle.Yes i stay in a street full of pensioners then theres me at the end with 2 teens and dogs and cats.... When i walk down the road with 6 dogs,3 at either side every single curtain twtches lol which is why im looking for a house in the country xxx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes living in the country is worse make sure you get a house detached with fields all around lol xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha ... picturing twitching curtains now ... hold your high Mandy walking 6 wonderful dogs at a time  

Clare, just give your neighbour a wave .. it may make her day  

Wish I had time to nose at my neighbours ... more exciting things to be doing, well training or playing my dogs is exciting to me .. wild life I have lol


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

That's it when you have children and pets you don't have time to look out of the window haha xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You dont have time to do much at all lol .. but as long as the kids and poos are happy .. then we are happy mummies 

How is Lottie? .. think we need some more Lottie pics when you get time xxx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Lottie is good she has a new tag saying High maintenance xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol brilliant  I know you don't mean it xxx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I have one now he waves to me when I come home from work. We have community rules ...


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Omg haha x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i dont have time either to notice if i am watched by the neighbours, but i do know i am a source of amusement, our immediate neighbours find it comical to watch me first put the tortoise on the lawn in the morning, then if it is warm the guinea pigs go out in the runs, so at least that gives them something to talk about!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh this thread struck a chord. When returning from shopping in town I would turn my carrier bags inside out so my neighbours couldn't tell where I had been. So sad I know but I hate nosy people.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

You may chuckle these community rules are serious.... Car parking & visitor parking, rubbish bin collection position, notification of holiday absences and workmen disturbance.

Burglars dont stand a chance, for that though i am thankful.

Good job he can't see or hear me talking to our fishies then...


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

That made me laugh about the carrier bags I have a very large lawn at the front i have to park and walk up so everything I carry up is on show I hide it all now haha


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I live in a block of 6 flats and the old boy on the groundfloor has lived there for 40 years and thinks he owns the block. As his flat is on the groundfloor he can sit and see hlwho is coming and going! We have had our run insurance as he has told my friend off for putting coke cans in the non recycling bins!! He shouted at my parents for moving the recycling bins when they thought they were being helpful in putting them away!! The irony of it is that when people do do things they shouldn't, like when a removal van parked in my parking space, he's quick to tell you about it but doesn't do anything!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I live in one of the less desirable areas of Manchester (The first few series of Shameless was filmed here....) so we tend of have a lot of people sitting about in the street and outside their houses all day, everyday. Generally with a can of extra strong (and I don't mean tea...). I would love to live in a place with a load of old ladies watching me, would at least be amusing rather than scary!!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes I suppose it could be worse..... Neighbours everybody needs good neighbours hahaha


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about curtain twitchers. I have a friend who, now she is older and not able to get out as much, has developed a healthy interest in watching the world (and neighbours) pass by.

She's not doing it out of sheer nosiness but I think it helps her feel that there is a life going on outside her front door. She doesn't get many visitors etc.

Curtain twitching isn't always a sign of sheer nosiness or malice - just maybe a sign that some people don't have much in the way of a social outlet


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

we have the nosiest neighbors here ever... they report back to land owner with a some crappy gossip... we had so many issues with the neighbours(one of them slashed my tyre as i parked in parking spot. But since getting rudi they actually like us all again :S strange neigbours xxx 
have pics of my slashed tyre on my phone


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Neighbours need to be managed lol!
To ensure success I have different neighbours kids walking a dog each. 
Another looks after the tortoises when we are away. 
I do "cats" for two sets of neighbours during holidays and garden watering for the old neighbour lol
Therefore I have a fair chance that I'm not gonna get grief😊
They water my garden, tell me if the parking warden is about and never ever complain about barking dogs. 
Currently on five dogs , three on holidays and my two. 
Ahhh life in suburbia


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I used to get a little frustrated with one of our nosey neighbours who always seemed to be talking about what we, and all our other neighbours were doing. A few years ago however his quick thinking regarding a suspicious character actually prevented a burglary as this guy was found in our garden - phew such a relief to have nosey (good) neighbours!!
H x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a neighbour telling me that a car keeps parking around the back and she would keep an eye out for me - it was my car!! She then told me there was a suspicious character lurking around whilst i was out - it was friend in his car waiting for me to get home from work haha - when i was actually burgled she didnt see anything haha  xxx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes makes you laugh doesn't It xx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I am lucky to live in a cul de sac where everyone is lovely - we all get along and have regular drinks evenings. However, as lovely as she is, my next door neighbour is terribly nosey too  just her nature but she always makes me laugh as she doesn't miss a thing !!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Be very careful before you dismiss the helpfulness of neighbours. I live alone and I am in a position where I could buy an isolated property miles away from anyone else, however last year I needed help after fracturing my knee and my good neighbour sat with me in casualty all night! Such is this realisation I have re considered my move away from those who I know will help in times of need. When you are young and fit the idea of needing help seems years away but believe me it comes to us all. I do not consider myself too much in need but it is comforting to know help is across the road. We all get old (if we are lucky to live that long) do not dismiss helpful neighbours it is all fine when everthing is ok but it only takes one incident and we are all vunerable!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I think that's great if you have neighbours that are willing to be helpful I live in quite a rural village when I say village I mean no shop,no footpath none of the neighbours seem to speak to each other and I have 3 neighbours who live next door to each other all related and think they own the village they stare at you like you've just dropped out of mars!!.............x


----------

